# 3 D Shoot - June 28th



## guest83 (Apr 14, 2008)

The Marshall County Sportsmans Club will be holding there spring 3 - D shoot on Sunday, June 28th 2009.

Registration: 9:00 A.M - 1:00 P.M.

Entry Fees:

Adult $10.00 Family $25.00 Youth $7.00 (12-16) Cubs $5.00 (8-12)

Pee Wee (ages 8 and under) - Free

Location: Hickman Dam Archery Range - 9 miles south of Britton, SD on Hwy 27.

For more information contact: Boyd Erickson at (605) 448 - 2463

Future Shoots: 3-D August 16th, 2009

Check out our website at: www.marshallcountysportsmansclub.net


----------

